# Driver & Truck Available - MM2 Blade Needed Boston - MA



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

Experienced Driver with 2012 Dodge 3500 Diesel available.

My blade was stolen last night. I had a 8' MM2. If needed, contact [email protected]

I'm sure this is an oddball listing but, figured I would throw it out there.

-Nic


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

That sucks. When you need it most some lowlife takes it. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks. Contacted insurance co. Tried to get some kind of advance from them so that I could go and pick up a blade today, as many of the shops around me have them available but, I won't see anything until the end of the month!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Please contact me, I would like to talk to you
6038170913


----------



## ayyaaron978 (May 22, 2013)

I am looking for some snow plow contracts for next season, Hopefully commerical since it will be my first year snow plowing, 

looking forward to hear from somebody

Thanks, Aaron.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*sub work*

Our company is The Natural Landscape and we would like to hire you for this snow season. Give us a call @ 774-244-1062. Brian


----------

